# Limiting classified use to just 1 page.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Multiple pages started by individuals forcing other for sale adverts down and pretty quickly off the first page.

Wouldn't it be better if someone had multiple items for sale to stick them all in one?

This not a new thing but it does bug me when one person takes up so much space.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Never really noticed it before, but now I've looked.
There are also items still there from 9 years ago & probably thousands of Sold item still there.
How about if I delete every thing that's been there for over 12 months or so & also delete all the Sold items ?
What do we think ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If I'm understanding correctly you can order the items in ascending or descending order by post time (boxes bottom) so only the recent ones appear. You shouldn't need to delete older ones. It loses the record of past prices and what sold and what didn't then which might be of use to sellers.


----------

